
The Amazon Flywheel (2016) - gmays
http://www.samseely.com/blog/2016/5/2/the-amazon-flywheel-part-1
======
C7H8N4O2
> But all of this was only part of the Amazon recipe for customer experience.
> The other half was lower prices, which, for a long time, Amazon mostly
> maintained through ruthless willpower. (An example: the “no-more-free-
> Ibuprofen” story.)

What is this ibuprofen story? Search results are just links to the article and
product listings.

~~~
Scaevolus
Here's a book relating the story of painkillers being removed before a reorg:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=4pqCrMzKZxYC&pg=PA181&lpg=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=4pqCrMzKZxYC&pg=PA181&lpg=PA181&dq=amazon+cost+cutting+ibuprofen)

------
pvitz
The article also links to [1], which explains why Amazon has no profits.

[1] [http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2014/9/4/why-amazon-
has-n...](http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2014/9/4/why-amazon-has-no-
profits-and-why-it-works)

------
Dowwie
Part 2 of the post:
[http://www.samseely.com/blog/amznsupplychain](http://www.samseely.com/blog/amznsupplychain)

